# New Train Service for Armadilloville



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The Varney Aerotrain was a static display model 
powered using an Athearn BB SW1500 chassis
and coach bogies from OO goods wagons.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

If that don't wake you up, nothing will. Really cool Chops.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I like it!!!!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

*Fantastic Fifties Flashback!*

Wowee - this was the most fun train video I've seen in ages. Such a refreshing break from all those tedious, perfectionist RR layout videos which predominate the internet. This layout brings out the most important thing about Model Railroading - FUN! Supertrains, Nuclear installations, and Prehistoric monsters - you just don't get better than that! This video (which screams "The 50s!" even if it wasn't intended to) gives me faith in the hobby again!


----------

